# Innova vs. Royal Canin



## M&M's Mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm considering switching my dogs' food to either one of these. Do you have any ideas which one is better quality-wise, and cost-wise? Thx.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Personally, I don't think there's really any contest haha... I don't care for Royal Canin because of the corn products and a few other things...


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Innova without a doubt.  I think Innova is cheaper to feed as well.


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

Inovva all th way.


----------



## LDLegacies (Jul 27, 2006)

*Great prices & Excellent Food*

I have been feeding Natura Pet products for a long time and couldnt be happier with it. I dont knwo where some of you are located but if you are in the Mid west somewhere, You might want to check out www.qualitypet.net 
this is where I order my Innova and Healthwise puppyfood from. I'm 2-3 hrs each direction from a pet store with quality food so I order through here. There prices all include shipping.

Hope that helps someone, maybe?!


----------



## pupcrazy (Aug 2, 2006)

We just switched our 10.5 year old cocker to Innova Senior, after feeding him prescription Royal Canin Duck and Potato for a number of years, supposedly due to skin and stomach reactions. For quite a while now, we thought he was slowing down due to age, not wanting to eat for an hour or two in the morning, basically turning his nose up at his food. In some cases, we'd have to swap bags at the vet, because his stools weren't normal, so we thought we were just getting bad lot numbers of the packaged food. Finally, last week, after fearing we were losing him, we began to do more and more research, and were blessed to find this forum and information on Innova, among others. We went to a local garden/pet food store, and they were incredibly educated about everything they sold. They gave us samples of Senior Dog Innova, and we gradually began mixing it in. Today I gave him straight Senior Innova, and he's been excited about his food ever since, and is back to his normal self. While we do believe it was a combination of his age, the severe heat, and the food, it was the Senior Innova that made the huge difference. I wish we'd known about Innova 10 years ago. Live and learn. You may think, like we did, that by getting a prescription from the vet means you're getting the best. Many of these foods are still very full of by-products, among other things. Not so with Innova. And, if a dog food company gets some of their products (ducks, etc) from other sources, they don't have to disclose information about how or where they came from, because it wasn't their product to begin with, but that of the other company. Sorry to be so long-winded in my first post, but we're now so pro-Innova, that I wanted to share our story. I hope this information can help someone else. If we ever have another pup, we'll give them Innova products from the very beginning. Thanks for reading!


----------

